# If it's good enough for a gorilla...



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I got to go to an old zoo, abandoned in the 80's, that had been repurposed as a park. It was pretty neat. I got to climb into the old gorilla cage and my first thought was, "WOW! This is depressing! Glad I was never a zoo gorilla!" but that was immediately followed by, "On the other hand this would be the perfect size for 20 or so chickens...."  Once a chicken farmer, always a chicken farmer...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That sounds like a neat place to visit. I remember going in to the ape house as a kid. I'll never forget the smell.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I remember going to the Cinti Zoo with my grandmother in the 60's(am I telling my age?)and all of the animals were in cages like that.Rows of cages of all kinds of different animals.It's a totally different zoo now with natural habitats.WLC,why didn't you take a selfie behind bars?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

LoL! To be honest I didn't think of taking a selfie, though that does sound like a great opportunity. Maybe if I go back.  Closest thing I have been to taking selfies has been the occasional snap of my shoes. Not sure why, I just like the contrast... this one is at a quarry in Vermont.

As for the smell -- glad I wasn't there to witness it! Bad enough being in a cage. I can't imagine ape smell is good...


----------

